# T/C Encore Pro Hunter



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I am considering getting this gun with interchangeable 22-250 and 7mm barrels. I don't know anyone with a T/C rifle so am hoping to get some feedback on T/C Encore rifles here. Thanks.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

ooh good one i have been wondering the same thing....


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Iam also wondering where to get T/C rifles in ND. I have not seen them them at Scheels.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Scheels in Fargo has them.


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I have one but and love it, right now I only have the 50 cal muzzleloader barrel, I plan on purchacing a 204 or 223 barrel soon.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have owned a T/C Encore for 4 years now. I used the .50 cal muzzle loader barrel to take a 600 lb. cow elk in Colorado this past September at around 100 yards. I like the Encore so much I got a second barrel in 6.5x55 SE.

I first bought the .50 cal at Sportsmen's Warehouse in Fargo. The 6.5x55 SE barrel and the rifle forearm was ordered from Midway USA in Missouri.
( They also have barrels for the Encore that are made in Spain and cheaper than the T/C barrels.)

I think I will have to get a third barrel in .223 Rem. this spring since I really like shooting the Encore. Plus, the single shot is great if you reload and are saving your brass.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Thompson Center has a new version of the pro hunter coming this month so hold off until after the SHOT show....I think it is the T/C Pro Hunter Endeavor XT


----------

